# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  iva su contratto permuta aree Ente locale/società

## raffaelina

un comune che deve procedere a stipulare un contratto di permuta aree ricadenti all'interno di una lottizzazione, con una società, è soggetto ad emettere fattura e quindi ad applicare IVA, e la società che permuta con il comune è soggetto con rilevaza IVA? se si il comune deve pagare l'IVA alla società per la parte delle aree acquisite e non incassa niente per la parte di aree cedute. esiste qualche norma che regolamenta questa situazione?
inoltre chi paga l'imposta di registro?

----------


## francesco

> un comune che deve procedere a stipulare un contratto di permuta aree ricadenti all'interno di una lottizzazione, con una società, è soggetto ad emettere fattura e quindi ad applicare IVA, e la società che permuta con il comune è soggetto con rilevaza IVA? se si il comune deve pagare l'IVA alla società per la parte delle aree acquisite e non incassa niente per la parte di aree cedute. esiste qualche norma che regolamenta questa situazione?
> inoltre chi paga l'imposta di registro?

  Gent.ma Raffaelina, proverò a dare un'occhiata alla normativa, con la speranza magari di reperire qualche risoluzione o circolare ministeriale in merito al Suo quesito.

----------

